# Best (cheapest) place to buy a Giant?



## krzyray (Feb 15, 2009)

I am looking to finally get a new bike, and I was looking at the Giant '09 TCR Advanced 1, seems like a really good bang for the buck bike.

Where is a cheap place to buy Giant bikes? What online web sites? Or any local outlet shops in Southern California?

thanks


----------



## immerle (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't think they sell Giants on line.
If you know what you want, you could call around in your area, but I'm not sure they would give you their best price over the phone.

IMO
There a lot of factors that go into buying a bike.
The relationship you have with your LBS is a big factor, as well as their location.
You might be able to save a couple of hundred bucks going across town, but it's not worth it if the service is lacking.
And even if it's not, how many times do you have make the trip across town before time and gas you spend exceed the initial savings.

MY LBS is 5 minutes from my house.
If I need anything, have problems or questions, they're always a short detour off any route I ride.
That's hard to beat.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

online i would try wiggle for frameset. Google it. You are in CA so you should find a good local deal.


----------



## gigemaggs99 (Aug 5, 2004)

immerle said:


> I don't think they sell Giants on line.
> If you know what you want, you could call around in your area, but I'm not sure they would give you their best price over the phone.
> 
> IMO
> ...


I couldn't agree more with the above post. We only have 3 bike shops in my small town and there is only 1 that is good. Aggieland Cycling, they are very knowledgable, always willing to help out. They will answer any questions and will make helpful suggestions. I asked about tools so I could perform some of the maintanence, they suggested the tools they use and the cheaper alternative. The other bike shops in town will not do this, they only say, "bring it and we'll take a look at it", seems they only want my money.


----------



## giant_tcr3 (May 4, 2007)

coates cyclery in Pomona and theres another one Roys giant cyclery before Cucamonga.


----------



## fishtaco (Mar 28, 2007)

I found great deals on new and new/old giants on Ebay. You can go for a frameset or a complete bike.


----------



## lcd550 (Sep 11, 2007)

Not sure where you live krzyray, but I highly recommend Two Wheels One Planet in Lake Forest. They are definitely a great LBS to work with and care about their customers.

I couldn't agree more with immerle and gigemaggs99!


----------

